
Trouble gaining streamers for streaming platform - johnrocc
I created a streaming platform called WatchBuddie that is based around social viewing. So the main concept is that a streamer can stream themselves watching a show, movie or sport and the viewer can watch along with them and get their reactions and commentary. Viewers can also subscribe to the streamer at a monthly cost and donate to the streamer directly from the site to support the streamer. My problem is that I am having trouble getting streamers to stream on the site. Would it be a good idea to pay people to stream on the platform at first to gain some traction and bring more people to the site? Thanks for all the help and advice.<p>The site can be found here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;watchbuddie.com
======
hackinthebochs
There's some severe chicken and egg issues with this platform. One possible
way to break the stalemate is to leverage existing communities. Twitch
streamers sometimes have "movie nights" that might benefit from a site like
this. Figure out how to integrate with twitch so the streamer can have some
kind of unified presence across both sites and create/manage a social viewing
experience.

There's also a lot of good content on youtube that might benefit from a social
viewing experience either with an existing community or just between friends.
Allow an easy mechanism to view a video in sync with an integrated chat and
cam.

~~~
johnrocc
Thats a good idea thanks for the advice.

